# Issue with Schedule a Test Drive



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

*







*


----------



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello, 
 
There is an issue with the "Schedule a Test Drive" on the Tesla Website. It does not allow one it make a reservation on the following days; Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays. I called Tesla Dublin and they said that it was weird that it doesn't allow someone to schedule one on those days. They said that they usually get test drives on Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays. They asked if I wanted to make it over the phone and I will soon. For example this is what the website shows; so if I wanted to make a reservation it will go from "Thursday May 26th" to "Monday May 30th." So now I am wondering who do I contact about this situation.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Thread locked. This issue should be taken up with Tesla, we have no control over it.


----------

